# observation < 8 hours



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 8, 2011)

How do we report an observation service which is  less than 8 hours?


----------



## csnow (Dec 9, 2011)

That will depend on the payer contract.  For Medicare, you would report the charge on a revenue code 762 line item with no HCPCS.


----------



## aefelix (Dec 9, 2011)

csnow said:


> That will depend on the payer contract.  For Medicare, you would report the charge on a revenue code 762 line item with no HCPCS.


To code observation less than 8 hours for physician side you would bill the the initial observation admit code 99218-99220.


----------

